# Diy differential?



## frascati (Jan 31, 2014)

Why don't they put these in the wheels of snowblowers?









"one way" "sprag" "clutch" "backstop" bearing. 

My Honda mower has them in the rear (drive) wheels. It's a rudimentary but effective form of differential for easier turning. I'm considering installing a pair of these in the wheels of my Toro 724. 

I'll order a pair of these, 3/4 inch ID. Must get combination type sprag _and _bearing. Some are rated for only clutch/sprag operation without bearing support. About 20 to 30 bucks each but I'm having a devil of a time finding inch sizes online. They also come in sealed units, unkeyed, with flanges. Rolled lip cassettes with no inner race, using the shaft as race, are cheaper and easier to find, but are not sealed, would be sloppy on non machined axle shaft like the snowblowers', and probably way too light duty to drive a snowblower in any case. 

I'd mount the sprag bearing in one end of a 2.5 inch long steel tube and a cheap .75 id flanged bronze bushing pressed into the other end. Then bore the wheel and simply weld the tube in place. The bronze bushing turns only when the wheel is rotated backwards and is there to assist with axial loading on the clutch bearing. 

Any drawbacks to consider? I realize for those without a shop it's a non starter. But quite a few of you must also have the means. It would be a very easy conversion.


----------



## frascati (Jan 31, 2014)

Quick question. How can the forum indicate 125 people browsing this section when the action in this section is only three responses in as many days? Some cheating


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

I know that sometimes I just like to read what's going on. I don't generally have much to offer. For instance, your idea seems like it would be logical and cool
project to take on. However, I wouldn't have anything to add to your thoughts because it is a concept I am not familiar with. 

I do hope you get some responses though. Good luck with you project. I hope it goes well.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

right now the forum is showing 54 members and 1126 guest


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It's the NSA.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

frascati said:


> Why don't they put these in the wheels of snowblowers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

db9938 said:


> It's the NSA.


 YOU GOT that one right ON THE NOSE there db9938.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

db9938 said:


> It's the NSA.


They heard that, decoded it, quantified it, broke it down into syllables, ran all the code breaking algorithms at it and played it backwards just in case. Although it doesn't appear to be worth anything they will still file, catalog, cross reference it and stick one copy in your personal file too just in case later it becomes relevant to something (anything) !!

As for the one way bearing I don't see how it will help you once it's installed and the axle is driven ?? What happens if you want to back up ?? Wouldn't it lock up solid trying to reverse and not be able to move ?? I'm thinking it's installed on the wheel axle, is that where you are thinking of putting it ??


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

db9938 said:


> It's the NSA.


 they even walk among us here in the forms... THE TRUTH IS OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Waterlooboy2hp said:


> frascati said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't they put these in the wheels of snowblowers?
> ...


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Misc*



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> they even walk among us here in the forms... THE TRUTH IS OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yup. And Roswell was actually a misshipped snowblower some rancher was using to fling cow patties. Story goes it worked well until he happened to hook up with one from a 2 ton bull, you get the picture. The reported body found was the unconscious ranch hand that happened to be in line with the chute when the rancher caught onto that big lump of you-know-what


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> Yup. And Roswell was actually a misshipped snowblower some rancher was using to fling cow patties. Story goes it worked well until he happened to hook up with one from a 2 ton bull, you get the picture. The reported body found was the unconscious ranch hand that happened to be in line with the chute when the rancher caught onto that big lump of you-know-what


 THAT'S a good ONE.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> THAT'S a good ONE.


I think it stinks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I think it stinks


 Yeah that does stink. but it is better than shoveling SNOWWWWWWWW


----------

